# Augusta Archers



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*vba*

the soap opra continues!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

frank_jones said:


> the soap opra continues!


 I wasn't there, so I won't comment on any hear-say concerning what went on. I just hope they can be reconciled. Life is a vapor. Here then gone. I will be praying for the folks @ Augusta for sure.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It's always something with the VBA :doh:

Maybe they should just stick to hunting in Va :zip:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's always something with the VBA :doh:
> 
> Maybe they should just stick to hunting in Va :zip:


Its a useless org that only gets my money because all the local clubs make you join it to join the club


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*vba*



Brown Hornet said:


> It's always something with the VBA :doh:
> 
> Maybe they should just stick to hunting in Va :zip:


has nothing to do for my hunting.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well I got the rundown from Paul last night....pathetic is all I am gonna say.


----------



## va-archer (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Hornet, dont just let Paul tell you his side of the story. There are always 2 sides to the story and knowing Paul he is only tellin you what he wants you to hear. Not the entire truth. The only thing pathetic about that weekend was Paul and the way that club is ran


----------

